
If Only Spain Embraced Bitcoin and Zero Governance - dustinmoris
https://news.bitcoin.com/spain-embraced-bitcoin-zero-governance/
======
geezerjay
An article published in bitcoin.com advocating others to adopt bitcoins (which
in essence means that they are pushing people to exchange their money for
cryptocurrency).

Who would've thought?

